# Anybody recognize this?



## RideFast (May 24, 2011)

I picked up a 1966 Columbia playbike 88 last week, and this was thrown in with it. I'm not sure what it is and was wondering if anybody could help me out. After scraping some paint I know black is the original color. The fenders are actually plastic. It has 20 inch tires that aren't in the pictures. The number shown is HC1496598. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 24, 2011)

its a sears i think


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

Huffy Thunder Road or the Sears version of it. Late 70s/early 80s.


----------



## RideFast (May 26, 2011)

Yes that is definitely it. Is it worth anything?


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

Don't put a ton of money into it, they are kinda desireable right now, but, I would not go a full-on resto. I would try to get it together and keep him running. It that condition, maybe $30. Some people want them now, but the high dollar value is not there yet. That generation as not yet "ripened" all the way and don't want pay thousands for their toys yet.


----------



## Jaque (May 31, 2011)

Well i agree with classicfan1 and don't spend enough money on it. He is right and don't pay enough on this and look for any other way and find some other solution and keep him running.


----------

